
18' Canoe from One Sheet of Plywood - J3L2404
http://koti.kapsi.fi/hvartial/oss3/oss3.htm
======
allenp
So I actually built something quite similar (same materials, different plans)
about five years back. Great experience and a lot of fun to paddle around in
the nearby marshlands.

All told I spent just over $100 and the project took about 2 long weekends. I
used fiberglass to cover the exterior and the boat is still in great shape
today (though sadly underused).

~~~
phlux
How much does it weigh?

~~~
allenp
I'm not sure, it was easy enough to carry by just myself, so the fiberglass
weight wasn't significant.

According to this chart:
[http://www.boatdesign.net/forums/attachments/fiberglass-
comp...](http://www.boatdesign.net/forums/attachments/fiberglass-composite-
boat-building/3985d1126213824-fiberglass-thickness-chart.jpg)

The fiberglass weight would be under 3lbs.

For the plywood - 3 pounds per square foot per inch of thickness according to
APA Plywood Design Specification so

= .25 thickness * 8 width * 4 height * 3 lbs

= 32/4 * 3

= 8 * 3

= 24lbs plywood weight

So I'd say the boat was between 25-30lbs and that feels about right.

~~~
phlux
That's quite light, considering my cannondale mtn bike is ~25-30 lbs.

Still, I'd love to see what additions such as AeroGel powders and carbon
nanotube fibers would do to the weight of a rigid boat such as a canoe.

I think another design challenge would be a fold-able plastic one ala camping
flatware (<http://www.orikaso.com/>)

------
wallflower
If you liked that canoe, check out the The Windward Sharpie "Cricket". True
skill, craftsmanship.

<http://www.jimluton.com/boats.php>

~~~
sudont
All handmade boats show that type of craftsmanship... this story was more
about an interesting artificial constraint to engineer against.

~~~
wallflower
Thank you, point taken. Speaking of constraints, the concrete canoe
competition held by the American Society of Civil Engineers shows that
concrete is not really a constraint. Also, it would be interesting to see if
you could repurpose Ikea furniture and make a boat.

<http://content.asce.org/conferences/nccc2011/index.html>

<http://content.asce.org/conferences/nccc2011/gallery.html>

Winning team design papers 2000-2010:

[http://www.engr.wisc.edu/studentorgs/canoe/designpapers/inde...](http://www.engr.wisc.edu/studentorgs/canoe/designpapers/index.htm)

~~~
sudont
I grew up in the Madison area, and the UW's canoe team was legendary.

------
yoyar
<pedantic> It's an amazing project but that's a kayak, not a canoe.
</pedantic>

~~~
Retric
<more pedantic> In some parts of the world, such as the United Kingdom, kayaks
are considered a subtype of canoes. Continental European and British canoeing
clubs and associations of the 19th Century used craft similar to kayaks, but
referred to them as canoes. This explains the naming of the International and
National Governing bodies of the sport of Canoeing.</more pedantic>

~~~
js2
<less pedantic>A kayak is a decked boat that one sits in with one's legs
extended. A canoe has no deck and one kneels or sits on a seat.</less
pedantic>

~~~
nl
<exception>Surf Kayaks are closed hulls that you sit _on_ with your legs
extended: <http://www.google.com.au/images?q=surf+kayak> </exception>

------
hackermom
Genial work, that. Now, if only plywood alone would be suited for submerging
in water... :)

------
konad
that's fantastic, I'm so going to make one

